# Navy Yard shootings



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

While I live in Minnesota, my daughter lives outside Washington DC and works as a civilian contractor at the Navy Yard. She was there this morning when the shooter opened fire in her building.

She was lucky - she got evacuated and is unharmed (at least, physically). I feel for the other families who don't have that good news to share. Kind of puts the problems of tear stains and chewed shoes into perspective!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so sorry that your daughter had to go through that. How horrible for her! What a tragic thing for those families that lost loved ones. You must be so thankful right about now.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Such a tragic and shocking occurrence. I am glad to hear your daughter is safe! I am so sad for the families who couldn't say the same. I wish these random acts of mass violence would not be so prevalent in this country.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The violence in this country lately, scares me to death! My son is in the Army/National Guard and I fear for him all the time. It is so sad that it has come to be that all of us must fear for our children, all the time no matter what their occupations are!!. I pray for those affected by this tragedy and their families!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Oh my - I can't imagine what you and your daughter must have been going thru but I'm glad your daughter is safe... such a senseless tragedy.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to go through this but glad that your daughter is safe. I too wish all this senseless violence would stop!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so glad that your daughter is safe. It isn't right. The Navy Yard should be one of the safest places to work in the country. Everyone involved are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm so glad your daughter is safe. I'm catching up on the news this morning and so saddened to see it's another terrible tragedy in the US...


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> I am so glad that your daughter is safe. It isn't right. The Navy Yard should be one of the safest places to work in the country. Everyone involved are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


Yes, it's ironic. When she goes through security to get into the Navy Yard she has to check her iPhone since it could potentially take a picture. This is her first job out of college, and she's been waiting over a year for her security clearance. The process was taking a long time since she's a naturalized citizen - adopted from Korea at age 4 months.

I think the security clearance algorithm needs a bit of an overhaul. In the meantime, she was able to borrow her roommate's cell phone (hers is still at the security gate of the navy yard)to call home last night. She was on 5th floor when the shooting broke out on the 4th floor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! I'm SO glad she's OK. Horrible thing to happen, and horrible that she had to be there.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Make sure that she takes advantage of the counseling that they offer. Even if she thinks she is okay, something may trigger a reaction in the future and it is better to have an established relationship with a counselor.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad your daughter is safe. What a horrible experience for her and you as well. There are too many crazies out there. When will it all stop?


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> So glad your daughter is safe. What a horrible experience for her and you as well. There are too many crazies out there. When will it all stop?


When we stop allowing those with severe mental health issues to continue walk the streets. We need to reconsider long term institutions for these folks. These institutions were closed many years ago.


----------

